# Plant Bulbs



## 1313 (Apr 17, 2014)

Where can I get plant bulbs? Is eBay the cheapest?


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

1313 said:


> Where can I get plant bulbs? Is eBay the cheapest?


some more detail , such as type, wattage etc.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*bulbs*

I have picked up plant bulbs at home depot selected locations ...6500 t5s
but the sure fire place is a hydroponics store I think I paid 12.99 per bulb .
good luck
tom


----------



## 1313 (Apr 17, 2014)

Looking for aponogeton bulbs, tiger lotus, swords and a bannana plant. Sorry for the confusion lol.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*bulbs*

well I cant help u on that . I have seen banna plants lotus plants and diff swords at menagerie , has been a while since I been there phone before u venture ...
cheers


----------



## 1313 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm looking at starting bulbs and watching them grow. Thanks


----------

